# Question on carrier oils



## mazrim

For Safflower do most generally use the high oleic or just the "normal" kind?

And in the case of sesame oil, do you go with refined or unrefined? Or does that particularly matter?


----------



## Bigmills

mazrim said:


> For Safflower do most generally use the high oleic or just the "normal" kind?
> 
> 
> 
> And in the case of sesame oil, do you go with refined or unrefined? Or does that particularly matter?


It's best to go without the high oleic with safflower oil although I personally haven't had a problem with either. Sesame oil or MCT always go with refined.  What that means is if we're talking about MCT oil unrefined MCT oil is a solid and refined is liquid which is what you need. 

 To answer your question better going of filtration system are you using and what kind of filters and pore size. Were talking anywhere from 200ml every half hour and the filter clogging up to 3 to 5 liters in 20 to 30 minutes ..

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstarks11

Bigmills said:


> It's best to go without the high oleic with safflower oil although I personally haven't had a problem with either. Sesame oil or MCT always go with refined.  What that means is if we're talking about MCT oil unrefined MCT oil is a solid and refined is liquid which is what you need.
> 
> To answer your question better going of filtration system are you using and what kind of filters and pore size. Were talking anywhere from 200ml every half hour and the filter clogging up to 3 to 5 liters in 20 to 30 minutes ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Bump and old thread

Sesame oil.... It is thicker than safflower so I never used it. Plus Lou Anne Safflower oil is really clear. But, to the OP, regular old safflower oil right off the shelf has worked WONDERS for me pinning and filtering. It's thinner than most of the oils aside from MCT.


----------

